# FB Adjustment Code



## Crissde25 (Sep 20, 2011)

What does Forwarding Balance mean? Forwarding Balance to what? where? Please help!!


----------



## jwhitten (Sep 20, 2011)

Is this for a Medicare Remit? If so this just means that Medicare plans to take back those funds on the HIC listed. This will not be "offset" and reflected onto the remit until you see a WO, which in that case you will have to post a recoupment onto that patients account and your check will be off by that amount. The reason that this is done from the insurance company is as a "heads up" that this is set to happen in the furture so if further action is needed to be done you can do so prior to the offset. I hope this helps!


----------

